# Comcast & IP address



## jenn19014 (Jan 30, 2006)

I finally decided to go with highspeed internet at the beginning of the year. I know, it took me long enough. However I cannot get a connection. I have been on the phone with Comcasts support to many times. I cannot seem to connect to their network. I keep getting 0.0.0.0 for my IP address. I am using Windows XP. I have turned off my firewall, installed all window updates. I installed an ethernet card, which is correctly installed and the drivers. The funny thing is, I dial-up through my AOL and when I am logged in, my computer does go alot faster than it used too. Comcast says everything is correct on their end. Does anyone have any idea's? The last thing I can think of is to completely wipe my computer and reinstall everything. I don't really feel like doing this. SO, if anyone has any idea's or can help me, it would be appreciated. Thanks!! Plus I don't have an XP disk! lol Also, I right click LAN and make sure it is enabled.

Jenn


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

How do you connect to Comcast?

Is it by DSL, and therefore via a router?
If so what router make model?

The IP addresses needed for that would be one to connect your PC to the Router (which would be 192.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x or similar, the router should get it's address from Comcast which will be different again.

Are you communicating with the Router OK? Is the router receiving the DSL signal OK?

Just so much we do not know here.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this Wired ethernet or USB or wireless? Are you useing a router or is this direct connect to the modem? Are you seeing any activity under LAN or High Speed Connections?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's also schlep this over to Networking where it should be.


----------



## jenn19014 (Jan 30, 2006)

It is cable. I am trying to connect through an Ethernet card. I've tried through usb also. I would prefer to connect through my enternet.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

Your ISP probably does not have DCHP. You will need to manually configure an IP address, along with the DNS servers. The reason AOL works, is because it configures your TCP/IP settings for you. If you look before you sign on, under Location, you will see either TCP/IP or Broadband Connection. If you were to select Home, or your old connection, it would be dial-up speed.


----------



## jenn19014 (Jan 30, 2006)

my aol is dial-up. I have my computer set to automatically detect IP address. Comcast, my internet provider has not told me I could do it manually. I will call them to see if I can. Also, stupid question, what is DCHP


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

DHCP, automatically configures your TCP/IP settings. It is good for general usage, but to play games, you will need to manually configure your settings, in order to keep a Static IP address. With DHCP enabled, expect your IP address to change roughly once a month.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Comcast Home always uses DHCP, you don't have a static IP unless you have a business account or ordered one specially. Are you using a router, or connected directly to the cable modem?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Can you do this?

If your not using a router -

Power off the cablemodem and make sure there is a straight through (not crossover) ethernet cable connected from the cablemodem to the PC's ethernet jack.
Check the device manager to ensure it shows a Network Adapter that is not disabled.
Verify in you LAN or High Speed connections that your adapter has TCP/IP set to automatice for everything.
Turn off the PC.
Power on the modem wait a couple minutes.
Power on the PC wait a couple minutes.
go to start/run/type in "cmd" without quotes/Click Ok/in the black box type in "ipconfig /all" again without quotes/hit enter/copy all the displayed information and paste it here.

If your using a router -

Power off the cablemodem and make sure there is a straight through (not crossover) ethernet cable connected from the cablemodem to the WAN port on the router.
Power off the router and make sure there is a straight through (not crossover) ethernet cable connected from the routers LAN ports (usually 1-4) to your PC.
Check the device manager on the PC to ensure it shows a Network Adapter that is not disabled.
Verify in you LAN or High Speed connections that your adapter has TCP/IP set to automatice for everything.
Turn off the PC.
Power on the modem wait a couple minutes.
Power On the router wait a couple minutes.
Power on the PC wait a couple minutes.
go to start/run/type in "cmd" without quotes/Click Ok/in the black box type in "ipconfig /all" again without quotes/hit enter/copy all the displayed information and paste it here.


----------



## jenn19014 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am directly connected to the cable modem from my ethernet card. The problem is that it is SUPPOSED to automatically detect. I have already followed all of the steps above. Comcasts support was on the phone with me for an hour on two separate occasions. I was reading online that there are updates for XP. XP home edition originally was not set up to be able to do this. I installed the updates but it didn't work! Also, I am not using a router.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

did you use their CD to configure your settings? Uninstall AOL you can always install it later. Open the control panel and double click the internet options. Click the connections tab make sure never dial up is selected. Remove any Dial up settings in there then click LAN settings. Make sure only the top automatic detect settings is selected and that should work. If it is not re-seat the ethernet card and check to see if it is working in your device manager.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

After all of that do two more things: Go into the Device Manager and Make sure the NIC is working properly (no yellow exclamation mark next to ethernet adapter) and then from a Commnad Prompt ping 127.0.0.1 and see what you get.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How do I configure my Comcast High-Speed Internet Windows connection settings?
Windows95/98/ME
Windows NT
Windows 2000
Windows XP

http://www.comcast.net/help/faq/index.jsp?faq=Connection117638#95


----------



## jenn19014 (Jan 30, 2006)

They gave me some kind of CD, that I installed. I think they were drivers. I will try uninstalling my aol. Thanks!
Also, I have been in device manager. Everything is working properly. no exclamations.


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

Yeah after getting rid of AOL, you will prooly be fine. Just make sure to power cycle the modem. Those cable modems are very particular. Also, you should hear a set of chimes (if you were given a 3com model). You may need to even run that CD that comcast gave you a second time after the AOL garbage is gone.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You don't need to install any of there software. If you used the modem on the USB then you have to install the software for it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The CD provided if I remember correctly determines if you have connectivity and making sure you are connecting.

One possibility could be a bad ethernet cable. Try replacing that.

Failing that, you might want to replace the modem to make sure that it's not anything from Comcast that is the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't replace the modem without contacting Comcast, they authorize connections based on the Modem's MAC address.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's what I meant.  Contact Comcast to get it replaced


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

You WILL need to run the software at start of service. Im not sure what, but it sends something to the CMTS.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

renegade X said:


> You WILL need to run the software at start of service. Im not sure what, but it sends something to the CMTS.


You can do that by phone, you just have to give them the MAC off the modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You do not need any of Comcast's software, Brendan is correct. I've installed several Comcast accounts, including my own, and I never let their CD anywhere near the computer.


----------

